# poor quality embryos?



## lumpy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Crystal,

It's really great that you are helping us out for a few weeks, thank you.

We've just had our second negative IVF cycle following 3 IUI cycles, the first IUI was a BFP but sadly m/c at 5weeks. 

What I wanted your opinion on was that our first IVF resulted in 4 very fragmented embryos, the best 2 were put back but not much hope for them. 2nd IVF we went for 300IU puregon instead of 225IU Menopur as used in the first cycle and got 2x2cell 2 day embryos with some fragmentation but no where near as much as previously, the remaining 2 embryos were very fragmented as previously. What I would like to know is if you think our embryos from the 2nd cycle were good enough or do we generally have poor quality and should maybe try donor eggs?
Our 3 IUI cycles were using 50 IU puregon with 3 decent sized follicles for each cycle

I am 32 but seem to produce a small numbers of eggs, 1st cycle we had 6 from 10 follicles, 2nd cycle 5 eggs from 12 follicles. My FSH levels were 6.7, 7.0 and 7.1 is this average?

I also have a T shape uterus but I don't think this should affect my egg quality/numbers.

Many thanks again for your help.

Annie


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

lumpy said:


> Hi Crystal,
> 
> It's really great that you are helping us out for a few weeks, thank you.
> 
> ...


Hello Annie,

Sorry to hear your recent result.

Without seeing the embryos its difficult to know what `some` fragmentation is. But if the embryologist who saw them said they were better this time, that is encouraging.

Many embryos have some fragmentation - and people who have say ten embryos often have a spread - a few good ones, some poorer ones. If you just looked at half of their embryos then you would think there may be a issue but that might not be true. It is always difficult when you have smaller numbers.

You need to book a follow up and the consultant can go through the statistics of you coming through again with your own eggs or donor eggs. They may be able to tell you more about how the eggs looked initially - you are quite young and even if you have only a few they are still young eggs.

Re your FSH - the scale can be different between different labs -so check with your Dr. They sound fine but i cant be sure without knowing the definite scale they use.

Best wishes


----------

